

6 Ways to Extract All Links from the Current Page - jackfoxy
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/6-ways-to-extract-all-links-from-the-current-page/18032/

======
wendroid
I feel sorry for people who base their business on computers but don't know
how to use them properly or have anyone around that does.

